# Caldwell Lake



## nobled (Aug 28, 2010)

Anyone ever fished Caldwell Lake


----------



## saugeye56 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, there are some nice bass in there...


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

caldwell lake???? is that the old pine lake church camp or something like that? used to swim there 40 + years ago. always wanted to go back and fish it.


----------



## nobled (Aug 28, 2010)

no thats south of caldwell , caldwell lake is located between caldwell and belle vally on sr 821 off of resevoir road


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

I haven't fished it myself, but my buddies fished it a lot last summer and a few times this year. They did pretty well on bass and i've heard that crappies are good there too.


----------

